# Salt Lake Ski Rentals



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

basic skis and boards or the new new?

if you want basic, preformance, and demo check out ski and see or breeze, also there is a place called Wasach touring for more specific stuff, and the mountain you ski at depending on your pass.

hope this helps


----------



## hpp10 (Apr 7, 2009)

REI and U of U rec center has good prices (non students as well) Black Diamond has rentals and demos as well. Just depends what kind equipment you want to rent


----------



## theREALangry (Mar 10, 2011)

po90260 said:


> Who has the best rates for renting skiis in Salt Lake?


I bet a google search would have been less key strokes for you. keyword: "cheap Ski rentals in Salt Lake City"

your welcome.


----------

